
Iminlikewithyou overview on Business 2.0 - domp
http://blogs.business2.com/beta/2007/03/six_steps_to_da.html#more
======
zkinion
Not bad at all. It overcomes some of the inherent problems with internet
dating. Basically if you can make an environment where girls won't get
bombarded by tons and tons of creepy dudes, you'll get more and more hot girls
from different areas, not just in California. More and more desirable, and
approachable girls is a winning formula.

